# Pandora setup on factory nav. screen HELP



## Atcufirt (Jan 30, 2013)

Can anyone please tell me how to set-up Pandora to be on the factory nav screen? I got it to work but only by using Pandora on my iPhone and plugging it in. It's not ideal and does not ive all info and functions. I would like to know for certain if this can be done, and if so how? Is there a sotware update perhaps?

http://exodus187.webs.com/index.htm


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

As far as I'm aware in order to use pandora, you need to have a device capable of cellular data plugged in. To my knowledge there is no way to stream pandora directly to you headunit without a data device providing the internet connection.


----------

